# Cleaning Wheel arches



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

I am going to clean the wheel arches soon and need a product for spraying and washing off.
Is the Autoglym Engine Cleaner good for this ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CarloSalt said:


> I am going to clean the wheel arches soon and need a product for spraying and washing off.
> Is the Autoglym Engine Cleaner good for this ?


Any good water soluble degreaser should be fine


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

I use G101 from Autosmart. It is diluted to the required strength. I bought 5 litres and it lasts ages.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks. But is the product I mention any good ?


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Try it on a small section and see what happens. I can't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I've used Autoglym's bug remover on there (which is pretty safe on any surfaces) and it did a good job... but I didn't have greasy residues in my wheels arches though.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

After cleaning I used TARDIS to get the copious amount of tar off and then used Werkstat plastics cleaner to give a nice finish.
Not sure how long it will last though.


----------

